# Canon T100



## pocketshaver (Nov 20, 2019)

Ive actually found one in the wild. at Walmart.   Oddly its not advertised as being in the canon kit, but includes the standard canon kit lens on it. But at 350.00 the price brings up a few little questions..


1. Why does the NEW bottom end entry level DSLR from Canon use the SLR command dial with ALL the creative modes,, But the new T7i and SL3 DONT...

2. Does it have any thing about it that can make it better or optimal then a used DSLR from Nikon, canon, pentax, or sony that is a newer generation sensor?


----------



## weepete (Nov 22, 2019)

As far as I can tell the t7i (800D) has all the creative modes and the t100 (4000D) and the SL3 (250D) have a cut down simpified mode dials.

As far as I can tell a new t100 would only have the benefit of provenance when compared to used cameras. Personally I'd rather have a lightly used body with a quick selection and a main dial to make adjustments fast and controlable. Any camera that doesn't let me quickly control aperture and shutter speed (and to a slightly lesser extent) ISO is a deal breaker for me.

At the entry level, good glass is the major factor with IQ, so I'd spend more on glass and less on the body if I had to choose.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 22, 2019)

I am not familiar with the Canon T100, but almost any digital single-lens reflex can be used to make good photos if you have a half decent piece of glass on the front. The other day I was looking back through some Canon 20D 8.2 megapixel images which were made with high-end Nikon lenses on a lens adapter. These photos were made back in 2005 and the 8.2-megapixel sensor did quite well with high-end Nikkor lenses, and also did quite well with 1960s Super Takumar screw Mount lenses. At the time I did not have all that many lenses in Native Canon ef-mount, so I used what I had using inexpensive $15 made in China lens adapters.

Glass is where it's at.

In terms of features, the list of features a camera has is determined by the manufacturer and is most often decided upon as a way to force customers to buy  a middle or higher-end camera to get the features that they really desire. One cannot compare a camera from years ago with the current lineup of products for sale , and so it is possible that there might be a wide disparity in what the various cameras offer  based upon the time at which they were introduced and a upon the other models which were contemporary with them.

About 15 years ago there was a big upgrade program with the Magic Lantern software hack package, which turned on a number of features that Canon had deliberately disabled in software in their lower and mid-level cameras.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 22, 2019)

You could buy the camera and the lens for $350 and probably shoot what would cost $100,000 for film and processing over the next decade. Back in the early 2000s I paid $2,400 for a Fuji S2 Pro and I figured that I had shot about $79,000 worth of photos with it based upon the cost of ektachrome and processing. I figured about $7 / 36 shots on film and $5.99 per roll for developing.


----------



## ac12 (Nov 23, 2019)

pocketshaver said:


> Ive actually found one in the wild. at Walmart.   Oddly its not advertised as being in the canon kit, but includes the standard canon kit lens on it. But at 350.00 the price brings up a few little questions..
> 
> 1. Why does the NEW bottom end entry level DSLR from Canon use the SLR command dial with ALL the creative modes,, But the new T7i and SL3 DONT...



#1 is impossible for anyone outside of Canon to know.  Anything we say is simply an opinion.
This is the same for any camera design.  You will never know the WHY.


----------

